# Bootcamp, parallels : Solidworks sur MBP 16"



## Herogei (23 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, 

J'ai posé la question ailleurs sur le forum mais je n'ai pas eu de réponses alors je me permets de créer un sujet que pour ça.

Alors j'ai plusieurs petits problèmes cumulés alors je vous expose tout.

Voilà ma compagne va reprendre ses études et l'année prochaine elle va devoir faire tourner Solidworks.
Pour tout vous dire, je n'ai pas envie d'acheter un PC, mais le problème Solidworks ne tourne pas sur Mac.

Et donc voilà les problèmes : 
quel macbook pro 16" acheté : j'en ai vu deux sur le refurb un à 2819 et un à 2899 euros. J'hésite entre 16 go et 32 go de RAM et 4go ou 8Go de mémoire vidéo. (Exemple d'ordi  => ICI )
Malheureusement je ne pourrais pas me payer les deux : lequel de ces deux paramètres me conseillez vous ?
*Est ce que pour vous ce serait jouable ? *

Ensuite l'installation de Windows : certains sont pro bootcamp et d'autres (de plus en plus apparemment) sont pro parallels.
J'ai trouvé cet article d'une boite en Angleterre qui parle de parallels et qui conseille pour l'installation de SW sur MAC.
A lire ici => https://www.innova-systems.co.uk/solidworks-on-apple-mac-yes-we-can/

*Que me conseillez vous et est ce que certains ici sur le forum utilisent Solidworks sur mac et quelle configuration avez vous ? *


Je vous remercie pour votre aide et vos réponses et je vous souhaite une agréable semaine à toutes et à tous.


----------



## RubenF (24 Juin 2020)

Si tes finances te le permettent, prends 32Go de RAM et 8Go de VRAM. Franchement ça te durera largement plus dans le temps.

Mais en soi le 16 + 4 serait déjà très bon, après, pour la virtualisation, plus tu as de RAM mieux c'est. même si je fais parfaitement tourner 1 ou 2 VM de Linux avec un w10 simultanément avec que 8Go de RAM. Donc bon..


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Mais en soi le 16 + 4 serait déjà très bon, après, pour la virtualisation, plus tu as de RAM mieux c'est. même si je fais parfaitement tourner 1 ou 2 VM de Linux avec un w10 simultanément avec que 8Go de RAM. Donc bon..


Oui, mais tu ne peux pas déclarer dans ton cas de figure plus de 4 Go de mémoire pour une machine virtuelle et notre ami souhaite avoir des informations pour utiliser un logiciel de 3D Solidworks qui est très lourd.

Officiellement... https://blogs.solidworks.com/enseignant/2019/04/peut-on-utiliser-solidworks-sur-un-mac.html ...et la vidéo qui va avec...






...et ce n'est pas aussi simple qu'il n'y paraît dans une machine virtuelle... https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-parametrer-mon-imac-pour-solidworks.1302433/

Dans un vrai PC, les caractéristiques demandées... https://www.solidworks.fr/sw/support/SystemRequirements.html


----------



## Herogei (24 Juin 2020)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses et votre aide.
Et merci pour le lien et la vidéo. Pas facile de tout comprendre mais je vais essayé de me la faire traduire.

Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont installé une partition windows ?
Si oui avec quel système.


----------



## RubenF (24 Juin 2020)

J'ai un Windows 10 en Bootcamp aussi, mais il me sert surtout pour faire de l'emulation de console retro.


----------



## Herogei (24 Juin 2020)

Ok ça marche merci beaucoup.
@RubenF est ce que je peux te demander quelques trucs par MP ?


----------



## RubenF (25 Juin 2020)

Herogei a dit:


> Ok ça marche merci beaucoup.
> @RubenF est ce que je peux te demander quelques trucs par MP ?


Ouais avec plaisir


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2020)

Herogei a dit:


> Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont installé une partition windows ?
> Si oui avec quel système.


Il y a des messages épinglés en tête de chaque section, donc celui-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...eh oui, ça fonctionne très bien en utilisant tout le potentiel matériel d'un Mac. Et ce n'est pas ruineux.


----------



## Herogei (14 Juillet 2020)

Bon j'ai commandé mon MBP 16" ce matin, je vais essayer d'installer bootcamp et windows sur mon ordi, en espérant que tout marche bien.
Ensuite j'installe Solidworks et j'espère que je n'aurais pas à le retourner.

Merci à vous tous pour vos conseils et vos retours d'expérience c'est vraiment top !! 

Merci @RubenF et @Locke vous êtes au top !!!!


----------

